# Dimmable LED Technology?



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

This is a huge question. 

The best advice is to research manufacturer compatibility. 

Leading edge, trailing edge, forward, reverse, 0-10v, blah blah.

None of it means much to me professionally anymore. All I want is compatible components and reliable CS when a call back happens.

Lutron has top notch CS IMO.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks, but I was trying to design a luminaire, so I was hoping for technical specifics.

Oh, well.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay. Pick a driver and see which dimmers the manufacturer recommends. 

There isn't a standard such as all LED's work with leading edge.


----------



## NLC (Jan 13, 2018)

Agree with Arrow3030--depends on the driver, although 0-10V is most common for LEDs. However, a list of compatible dimmers is usually provided, so safest to stick with them. A manufacturer can make the same fixture dimmable in different ways, depending on the driver used.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

After some digging, I found NEMA has promulgated SSL-7A, which covers this ground. I don't know all the details, but the short answer is "forward phase-cut dimmers."

NEMA's compatibility program information starts here: http://www.nema.org/Technical/led-dimming
DoE overview of the standards process:
https://www.energystar.gov/sites/de...iery_DimmableLEDWebinarSlides_Aug252016_0.pdf


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Good info rando. Thanks for sharing that.

I'll give you a quick story why it doesn't matter to me as an installer/contractor.

I almost always use revolt drivers and strips for undercabinet lighting. One time a client explicitly wanted toggle style switches. Usually I use a diva or maestro with no problem. This time I needed an ariadne. 

There was a flicker in the lights and both manufacturers, Lutron and revolt, said the compatibility couldn't be confirmed. 

This was all shortly after I spent way to much time learning how dimmers work. 

It didn't matter that the tech inside the switch was the same between what I installed and what they recommend.

All that matters is that the driver and dimmer are tested as compatible by the manufacturer. I always prefer the dimmer manufacturer test FWIW.

If you are a luminar designer I strongly suggest telling clients which dimmers you recommend.


----------



## max-8988 (Nov 3, 2017)

to assist the dimming control, i know there are wireless dimming switch


----------



## Loisespark (Apr 5, 2018)

randolph333 said:


> I vaguely know that dimmable LEDs work best with particular types of dimmers. I recall – I think – that those types of dimmers have been standardized. Does anyone know the technical specifics of those dimmers? Trailing edge, leading edge, …?


the VELVETLight panels are dimmable directly on the pannel, and also with the possibility to Colour correction. I think that they are gonna introduce the Remote system control through an app (iPAd or perhaps iPhone) on the next NAB in Las Vegas


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

BTW, thank you all!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dimming led's ain't worth a smelly you know what anyway. Nothing yet beats good old incandescent lamps for dimming.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Incidentally, I can dim down the screen on this MacBook all the way to zero with no drop out. How come my screen can smoothly do that and not led lamps?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Incidentally, I can dim down the screen on this MacBook all the way to zero with no drop out. How come my screen can smoothly do that and not led lamps?


$hitty cheap @ss electronic drivers. Your laptop runs on DC and and the dimming happens on the DC side. DC dimming is usually smooth as butter. Dimming on the AC side involves clipping the sinewave. Cheapo drivers hum, buzz and flicker when you do that.


----------

